# Best Weight Loss Dog food



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

We have had Max on a diet since mid-September. As of a couple weeks ago he has lost 12 pounds-close to a pound a week. We are feeding Acana Wild Prairie, which is about 434 kcalories per cup. Not a "diet" or weight loss food. I figured how many calories he needed per day to maintain his ideal weight, and have been feeding a little less than that amount. It has been working, but is a slow, gradual process.

He gets two meals per day, plus one Blue Buffalo Salmon biscuit and occasionally a few training treats. No veggies because he does not eat them. We are feeding him WP because we thought it was best to feed a quality food rather than one just low in calories. By the way, WP is grain free.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Sheamus said:


> Arghhh, I am going crazy trying to figure out what dry dog food works best for weight loss without a vet prescription. We have to get at least 20lbs off Sheamus and I have been researching dog food all night!! I know adding green beans to his food will help fill him up, but should I just cut back on his regular food or get an "official" weight reduction food? He is currently on Blue Buffalo fish and sweet potato, but I would maybe like to get him on something with less calories/fat...help my fellow Golden owners!:crossfing


Keep him on his regular food but substitute 1/2 of it at each feeding with low sodium green beans, would be my suggestion. Have you had his thyroid checked?


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I would just feed him a little less and have him move a little more. Works great for people, too  

I tried a weight loss type of dog food with 2 of the yorkies- Cozy and Lucy- only because I refused to and since do buy Purina since they make the Jerky Treats that ended up killing my Zoey- So I was changing brands anyway. They did not actually lose a pound on it- I was feeding them each less than 1/8 cup daily and Lucy actually gained weight. I did not have the time with taking Zoey and Buddy to doctors appt. and Buddy to training and full time work to give Cozy and Lucy anymore excercise than they were normally getting plus being out of shape they could not physically walk the 5 miles per day Roxy and Buddy did! Unfortunatly, once Zoey passed away I had more time to give them more excercise individually. All the dogs eat- Turf N'Surf by FROMM right now. Cozy and Lucy get 1/4 cup with very minimal treats. Roxy get 1/4 cup and all the treats she wants- She is running around from 7am to 11pm- Yorkie with super ADHD. Cozy is in an ideal weight range now along with Roxy and Buddy who have always been svelte. Only Lucy is still a Porky Yorkie- She should be 6.5 pounds- Max of 7 pound but is actually 8.5 pounds and holding steady. She is a fan of walks til the 1 mile walk and is then done! She will start to cry and lays down to throw a fit. She would rather travel in a stroller- Her Grandpa and Uncle Spoil her horribly!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I would also say, cutting back on his regular food is better than going with a light dog food. They don't work well and are just fillers, not much nutritional value in them.
I feed my boys several small meals a day, instead of one or two big meals. Feeding smaller, more frequent meals is said to boost their metabolism. I have never tried the green beans, so I have not feed back on them. 
Also increased exercise is good. 
With the meals, the surgeon that did my Golden's surgeries suggested for every meal, cut the amount given by 1/3 and do that with every meal. It worked for my dogs.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

MikaTallulah said:


> I would just feed him a little less and have him move a little more. Works great for people, too
> 
> I agree.
> 
> We switched Daphne to Evo in 2007 after her breast cancer diagnosis and surgery. The food was great for her at the time, she made a full recovery and went into remission (we also took her to acupuncture and used some supplements). Since the food was so high in protein, though, she gained 20 lbs. We ended up cutting back her portions and going on more walks and the weight came off. Good luck!


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

I give Sydney Wellness Core Reduced fat and she lost 10lbs in a few months. She also had some extra exercise.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm with the majority here. The best weight loss food, in my book, is just less of the food your dog is already thriving on.


----------



## Garfield (Apr 7, 2009)

To OP: How many cups do you currently feed? Did the pooch suddenly gain 20 lbs?


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Feed the dog its' regular food, just less of it.


----------



## Sheamus (Jul 4, 2010)

Yes, we had his thyroid tested and seems to be normal, he is just a big boy who has never been very active..our other boy is very active and has no weight issues at all..so, I think I will cut back on his regular food and substitute green beans or something similar that he will like, I know it will be a long process but we're up for it..thanks for all you guys help!


----------



## stealle (Nov 12, 2012)

Don't worry about "filling him up." I wouldn't bother with green beens. Years ago my golden was overweight simply because I was over feeding. I just fed less until she was at the right weight. Do it gradually. Once your dog gets to the right weight feed a little more. Watch the weight to make sure he is maintaining. He'll get use to less food.


----------



## Keragold (May 9, 2008)

You can feed your dog smaller portions with green beans or canned pumpkin to help him feel full, or you can try a grain free product like Petcurean's NOW FRESH Senior/Weight Management which I have found works wonders with my little JRT. He is now in perfect weight with nice thick coat and lots of energy. Don't let the 'Senior' designation worry you, it's good for both Seniors and also dogs that need to lose weight.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I agree. Ky was putting on weight which is terrible for her bad back. I fed her normal food just 1/4 C per meal less of it and I add steamed carrots or green beans. Cut out all store bought treats.(I bake them some healthy treats) At the end of summer she was 118, last week at vets she was 105=13 lbs lost and she hasn't even noticed the missing kibble.


----------



## Sheamus (Jul 4, 2010)

Hey Bentleys Mom..any recipes you'd like to share for homeade healthy treats? today was the first full day on his new diet and he loved the green beans, and for a treat I gave him a few pieces of pineapple tidbits..he loves those too!! I have to be strong and get his weight down, and not give in to those sweet brown eyes!


----------



## silental (Jun 29, 2011)

Our Lucy weighed in at 86 lbs. on her last vet visit and the vet told me to do the "green bean diet". Did it (2/3 cup kibble, 1/3 cup green beans, no salt added) _plus_ Eukanuba's "Weight Control" kibble since we had always fed her this brand. She's really dropped weight. My guess would be 10-15 lbs. in about 3 mos. I'm going back to regular Eukanuba Large Breed Adult Dog Food (1+ years) when I buy the next bag and use the green bean diet as necessary. 

Good luck!


----------

